# She shot me!



## sabbath999 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## RKW3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Handheld huh? Is that how you always go?

Just wonderin.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 29, 2008)

Let's see if I can ID that equipment...
Nikon D300.
Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 VR
Nikon SB-800
3/3?


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Let's see if I can ID that equipment...
> Nikon D300.
> Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 VR
> Nikon SB-800
> 3/3?


Can't really see the body, but that's a good bet.
The lens is correct.
The flash is the SB-600

I just wish I could grow that third arm to help steady me.


----------



## domromer (Mar 1, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> Handheld huh? Is that how you always go?
> 
> Just wonderin.



If I spent all that money on a VR lens and a camera with excellent high Iso. I'd leave the tripod at home too.


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 3, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> Handheld huh? Is that how you always go?
> 
> Just wonderin.



I don't even own a tripod.

Seriously.


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you take out the person beside you with your lens or something?


----------



## jstuedle (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea, either it's your munchkin we see fingertips of, or the poor person that was standing next to you. <LOL> Bet is on a munchkin.


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 3, 2008)

It was a munchkin (not mine, I don't have any of the little critters).

Lots of munchkins at the zoo.

Speaking of munchkins, I actually have met one... Meinhardt Raabe, who played the coroner. Nice guy.


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 3, 2008)

wat were u shooting in this particular one? (from your point of view not hers =P)


----------

